# Woven and Printed Labels Calgary



## LabelSolutionZ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello,

We have been in the label manufacturing industry for 25 years, we can do pretty much anything for your label needs,

Weather it's woven, Printed, Hang Tags, Etc.

Done Here Locally in Calgary,

Feel free to contact us if there is anything that we can do for you.

[email protected]

403 287 0054

Thanks matt


----------

